# Baby aspirin?



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just curious to know if, given the latest news on baby aspirin (http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/21/h...aspirin-daily-use-to-reduced-cancer-risk.html), if anyone is adding that to the mix? In all the articles I read, there was no mention of thyroid cancer specifically. And, I'm totally unaware of any complication aspirin might cause with the endocrine system.

This is totally a "just out of curious" question...I'm still trying to get things straightened out and don't plan to add anything else into my daily routine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Just curious to know if, given the latest news on baby aspirin (http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/21/h...aspirin-daily-use-to-reduced-cancer-risk.html), if anyone is adding that to the mix? In all the articles I read, there was no mention of thyroid cancer specifically. And, I'm totally unaware of any complication aspirin might cause with the endocrine system.
> 
> This is totally a "just out of curious" question...I'm still trying to get things straightened out and don't plan to add anything else into my daily routine.


Aspirin is a salicylate which is goitrogenic. While a baby aspirin is a very small dose, it could interfere with thyroxine replacement.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1062780/


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok, well...good to know!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> ok, well...good to know!


You got that right! ROLF!! We have so many problems as it is!


----------

